# Drontal worming tablet makes Elza vomit!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all!

I'm a bit worried! :-\ 

Until today we gave Elza Milbemax worming tablets, but from 6 months old we only have to give every 3 months so we didn't have anything left. The reason for worming right now cause we are abroad and cannot go back to UK unless she gets a worming treatment supervised by a vet. So we called one who knew about the pet passport and he brought worming tablet too but he didn't have Milbemax but Drontal. We gave Elza 2 tablets (16-20kg) and she took it ok. This was about 10:10 am. Elza had a little loose stool earlier on about 4pm, then half an hour later she vomited. It was only a small one still some bits of breakfast in it. Then I took her inside to give her some water and after a few licks she acted funny and vomited again a huge one. Almost shot out of her...  :'(
My dad helped cleaning it up, I'm not very good with vomit. :-[
Anyway, we came out into the garden again but she seemed ok so my partner took her upstairs for a nap. Not for long he came back down after about 15 mins that she was sick again 4 times. So she stayed outside with me and got sick again 3 more times then again 3 more times. All that is now is just clear stomach acid... I'm trying to make her drink but she sniffs at it and just leaves it. I don't want her to get dehydrated. :-[ but I cannot make her drink... She only licked the water off our fingers. Obviously I'm not panicking yet, it's not as if she hasn't been drinking all day, but after vomiting so much I would be happier is she drinks some. 

So I guess this was caused by the Drontal worming tablets since until now she has not shown any sign of problems. 

Did any of you had any similar experience with any worming tablets? If yes how long did it last? 
Obviously we will not use Drontal ever again but Milbemax which has never caused her any issue. 

Should I try to feed her later tonight or just leave it for tomorrow? If yes what's the best for upset belly? Maybe some boiled rice? 

We have a long journey ahead of us from Thursday (1030miles) certainly it would not be good for any of us if this continues. :-[


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Adrino,

I am so sorry to hear that Elza is so ill. Did I understand you correctly when you say you gave 2 tablets each being for a dog 16-20Kg. Surely she doesn't weight 40Kgs - although having said that there is a very good safety margin on these tablets. I use Drontal on all my dogs and have never had a reaction. I am wondering if she ate something else as Boris was very ill vomitting when he was about 3 months old and ended up in the vets for the night. Vet thought he had probably eaten something like an old mushroom in the garden - who knows. It must be very distressing for both of you.
Just Googled Drontal +adverse reaction - and yes it would appear that some dogs do suffer the side effects that Elza is showing. 

Personally I wouldn't feed her tonight, I would give tummy time to settle. Could the vet give her an anti vomitting injection? This helped Boris. Then I would feed her chicken or white fish with white rice.

I hope she is better tomorrow and that you have a safe trip home.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Hotmischief,

No, we gave her two because one tablet was for max 10kg, Elza is between 16-20kg and that's what the vet said to use two, plus later on I found online the right amount was two. I was a bit worried cause she didn't drink for a while. All together she was sick 12 times!    :'(
Eventually it seemed she finished and we came back inside the house and let her rest next to us. She slept for a while and got up and drunk too so that was a good sign. My sister came over with her kids and she behaved perfectly, no sign of discomfort. Seemed happy and playful. :
She drunk more and when they left we went outside to play with her. She was running like crazy, having the zoomies and rooroos so that made me relax a bit more. She had two more soft stools but no more vomiting.  
We waited until 9pm to give her some food. A lot less than usual. She had it and it's been 20 mins and she seems to be ok. Sleeping right next to me on the sofa. 
Hopefully it's all over now. We have one more day before our journey back home, will watch her how she's doing.

I guess Elza reacted badly to this treatment, I have checked myself the side effects too but it just seemed so severe.

Thank you for your reply Heather! I was so worried earlier on! :-\

Adriana


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I use a flea product called COMFORTIS..it comes in a chewable tablet and costs quite a few quid and is only available via a vet suprise suprise...But a couple of hours after Darcy takes this she is sick...and Darcy has a very strong digestive system so god knows what sort of chemicals are in this drug..


----------

